# Best Sorcerer Feats?



## olethros

I'm creating a 8th level sorcerer for my current campaign.  Does anyone have any good suggestions for feats?

The sorcerer has a diverse range of spells.


----------



## Tatsukun

Well, spell focus / greater spell focus are favorites in our campaign. of course, enchantment and evocation are the favorite subjects of these feats. 

I like to round out my sorcerers with a good ranged weapon. Using a feat to use a longbow or greatbow is good at low levels when a bow is often better than a magic missile (and you get to use it all day). 

Other than that, it really depends on the PC. Can you tell us more about what you want to build? 

 -Tatsu


----------



## Liquidsabre

If you use alot of ranged touch spells (rays, etc.)  point blank shot and precise shot are always a good idea. Especially if back wpn is a x-bow of some sort.

Human or not? What kind of feat selection so far? If not human then you only have 3 feats to worry about. What setting (i.e. what feats are available)?


----------



## Lodow MoBo

Heighten would be one you can not pass up.  Great, pick your DC feat.


----------



## olethros

We're in FR and pretty much everything from the FR books is game.


----------



## Thanee

Empower Spell
Heighten Spell
Silent Spell
(Greater) Spell Focus
(Greater) Spell Penetration (might be a bit early for that one, tho)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Plane Sailing

Empower for sure if you have any empowerable spells (e.g. scorching ray)

I like Silent Spell and Still Spell, the ability to cast any of your 1st level spells without making a movement or sound can be extra-useful in non-combat situations.

Spell focus was a useful choice in 3e but I think it has been nerfed too far in 3.5e and it isn't worth wasting two precious feats to get the +2 DC.

Sorcerers have so much fun with metamagic I would encourage you to focus on metamagic but with one exception... Leadership. My Sorcerer has leadership and an elven ranger cohort. Great nightwatchman and bodyguard plus it gives me an additional character to play in situations when the sorcerer can't be so active for some reason. Plus it gives you the chance to try out another type of character to boot!(this depends somewhat on how the DM runs cohorts of course). 

Cheers


----------



## Li Shenron

olethros said:
			
		

> I'm creating a 8th level sorcerer for my current campaign.  Does anyone have any good suggestions for feats?
> 
> The sorcerer has a diverse range of spells.




Metamagic obviously! At 8th level you cast 4th level spells and can therefore afford a max +3 slot increase (cantrips rarely benefit from metamagics). Some suggestions here, although you really have to check HOW MANY of your known spells would benefit before taking the feat.

*Chain Spell* 
The cost of +3 means it could be too early to take this, but with the right spells this can be a blast.

*Empower Spell* 
Never a waste, although at your level you still aren't going to use it on many spells. But it's really a good investment for the future, because it takes away the need for learning higher offensive spells: as an example, if you have Fireball (lv3) you can empower it and turn it into a well-scaled lv5 offensive spells, which means that you don't really need to learn such a spell and can instead learn something different.

*Sculpt Spell* 
It's not as flexible as it may seem, but IMXP it's a good way to use area spells without bothering about your allies, and luckily it's only +1.

*Energy Substitution* 
This one also can help you in not-having-to-learn a few spells later, since it doubles your energy-damaging spell without increasing the slot at all.

*Heighten Spell*
Mostly used to get a sudden boost to the DC of your lower level spells, it's good to keep them useful at high levels.

*Extend Spell*
+1 is very cheap, and this feat works best with either very short spells (1 round, 1 round/level) or very long ones (10 min/level, 1 hour/level).

*Silent Spell* and *Still Spell*
These are the "emergency aid" metamagic, if you are afraid of being silenced or blocked, but otherwise you won't use them on a regular basis.

Besides metamagic, here are some other spellcasting-related feats that I think are useful to consider (non-spellcasting feats also are useful, but I'd skip those):

*Spell Focus*
You know few spells, and if you wanted a little versatility they are probably spread to different schools. However, as a Sorcerer there is almost always one or two spells which you cast much more often than any other (Fireball?) and as such you end up benefitting from SF very often even if it is 1 spell only.

*Extra Spell*
Unfortunately it gives you one spell known but only of a level less than your maximum, which is not totally fair, but still it's worth: think that you are NEVER going to know more than 4 spells of level 3... OTOH if you play in a setting with lots of scrolls and wands available (or if you have a Wizard in the party to make them for you), you can more easily expand your repertoire and save the feat for something else.

*Eschew Materials*
Depending on the game style, this could be not very useful in practice, but it gives always one thing less to bother about.

*Improved Counterspell* 
This one is only if you are willing to use counterspelling, which IMXP quite a hard tactic and often ineffective. As a Sorcerer you have lots of spells per day and you cast spontaneously, so your normal limit in counterspelling is that you rarely know exactly the same spell you want to counter. This feat takes away the reason why you never bother to counterspell, but still it's going to be useful only for lower level spells. For advanced players only!


----------



## Joshua Randall

Depending upon the availability of magic items (and your DM), _craft wondrous item_ and _craft wand_ can be godsends.

I agree that _heighten spell_ is good for sorcerers.


----------



## Darklone

Which sources are allowed?


----------



## Iuz

I'm a big fan of silent spell and still spell. Not only are they great for emergencies (like when you are bound and gagged) but used in combination you can cast a spell with very little chance of being noticed.


----------



## olethros

Darklone said:
			
		

> Which sources are allowed?




All 3.5E WOTC and 3.0 FR.

Isn't there a Calimshan feat that gives you a +2 DC to your fire based spells.  Would that be worth it?


----------



## Darklone

IIRC it was changed to give you +2 casterlevel... even better IMHO for fireballs/scorching rays 

Bloodline of fire.


----------



## Stormborn

olethros said:
			
		

> All 3.5E WOTC and 3.0 FR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That include Dragon?  If so go get issue #310 and take an Arcane Bloodline.
Click to expand...


----------



## iwatt

Still spell
silent spell


lead to Inate Spell


which then added to Quicken spell like ability allows you to put out quite a bit of oomph for 3 rounds. Innate is in the FRPG (i don't remember if it's in th FRCS. quicken spell like ability is in the MM.


----------



## Thanee

Spell Thematics (PGtF) is also a cool feat for a sorcerer.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Prizdar

Don't forget to add Empower Spell like ability onto that Innate spell.

Quickened Empowered Fireballs work nice!


----------

